# Surprise! Cat's Here!!



## CrazyCatLady (Sep 28, 2015)

She just got in this morning and she will be here momentarily to post! I'll let her give y'all her news...

She's by herself and selling her aunt's house. She'll be here for a few days and she's due here at 4:00!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Sep 28, 2015)

Give her a few. She's typing her head off. She's coming!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm so excited.  Can't wait to hear all about what she and Carl have been up to.  Let her catch her breath and tell her to put on her seat belt because she's going to be covered up with questions.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes! I'm back of here with all my nice friends! We have made the decision of to sell Aunty Stela's house and I must make arrangements then I will go home and come back of here to close on the selling.
I hope everyone is well and fit! I miss you! Everyone is fit and well, I have much news! Papa made Carl and I partners in all his businesses and he wants to retire next year from everything.

We have a daughter! She is Anna, she is born without one leg and nobody wanted her and she is now 1 year old and trying to hold onto things and stand. We adopted her nearly on my birthday in January and she is normal in all things but we didn't care of it. We love her and adore her so much! It is so wonderful and frightening to be parents, yes? She is keeping her blue eyes, she has the light yellow hair I think she is so pretty and she has light skin also. Carl is a such perfect Papa! Mamma and Gloria and Laki and Belle and Ileana all love for her to be with them and this is so good! We have many babysitters and must fight for her, yes?

CatinaII is amazing, she finished the season number one in the fleet! All the old crew is aboard and my Gizzi loves my cookbook I made here, DC On The Black Sea! The crew does love all those recipes you gave me but he had to multiple the recipes to feed so many! A crew that is fed well is a happy crew! My Gizzi doesn't yell at me any more and we are partners in the galley and he enjoys his new galley with many thanks to all of you to help me get the design correct!

Uncle Nicu flew me here and we're staying with Crazy Cat Lady. I knew all of you would like her! Uncle Nicu married his girlfriend on Catina II in the last September and he gave her a garnet engagement ring because it was my birthstone but it has a lot of diamonds on it! Mamma was so happy he was marrying so she had the insides of their weddings bands enscrolled on inside with her name and mine. It was a beautiful sunset wedding!  Laki couldn't go to the wedding because she was on Catina II for my wedding and when I drove her through the harbor, Laki got real sick. Carl is not getting seasick! We are happy about this.

Gloria (Mamma Gloria, Carl's mother) also sold her house. It is so good to have so much family here yes? Laki and Mamma Belle have a cottage here and so has Gloria. They all love Romania especially Brasov. I love Americans! They come here not to change us but they seem to absorb our culture and try to understand us and be one of us. They love family and traditions and such, it's so nice!

Aunty is doing well and she doesn't act badly any more. She has a medications and I think she's happier now to be here with her family. Aunty Ileana takes great care of her and she is very calm and being nice.

Oh I could go on and on further! I must leave for a few moments for we are beginning to make our dinner and Nicu is like a toad in a kitchen so I will go help. I love you all! We shall talk in the coming days, yes?

With much love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh, Cat!!  What wonderful news!!!  In my heart, I knew a "little one" had to be part of your adventure and she sounds like a little doll.  With you and Carl as her parents and the loving extended family, she will want for nothing, have all the love she ever needs and will have a bright future.  And, just think, with all the fantastic advances in the world of medicine, she has the opportunity to have two legs just like anyone else.

I'm so happy to hear you are safe and happy.  Please do tell us more before you leave our shores.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello, I am Nicu, Cat's uncle. I got thrown out of the kitchen and told to go make posts and introduce myself. It is odd, they trust me with flying Cat here in an expensive sophisticated aircraft but they won't let me near the kitchen. 

Katie H thank you for your reply. Anna is very smart and we love her. Cat and Carl made a very wise decision of to adopt her and my sister and her husband helped them to get her. She does have the best of medical care, my sister and her husband and I see to it. 

Well, Cat is back after preventing some horrible kitchen disaster from I was thwarted. Cat says she'll let me say some words later if I behave.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 28, 2015)

Katie you were always so nice to me! It is good to see you! 

Anna will be soon fitted with a prosthetic leg for children that is adjustable for height. They have to be a year old and pulling themselves up and making the motions of trying to walk and move to get these and Anna is qualifying for this. We're very excited!

I'll be back in a time, we're cooking in cat lady's kitchen and I missed doing this!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome back, Cat!  So nice to see you and your family!

Lots of stuff has gone on for you, looking forward to more news!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 28, 2015)

Awe, Cat, it is so good to see you here!  I don't get on much because of my health, but I am glad we are here at the same time!

Congratulations on your marriage to Carl, your new little one (who has the most perfect parents in the world to care for her!), the Catina II and everything else going well in your life!

I hope you can pop in and out when you are back in the States to fill us in on your exciting life!

Love, LP


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome home!!!

Thanks for the update, what an amazing time you've had!!!

I hope you can catch your breath and spend some time with us while you are here.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 28, 2015)

It's so good to see you again Cat..we've all missed you like crazy. It's exciting to hear how well your life is going and Anna is indeed a lucky little girl to be included in your family. I hope you can hang around lots here at DC for the time it will take to sell the house. We've all really missed you.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Sep 28, 2015)

Okay...

I handed Cat a vegetable peeler for the carrots and she said, "Oh, your're so silly!"

She peeled the carrots with a paring knife and it was purrfect! Geez!!

I'm with Nicu. We're outta there!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 28, 2015)

Silly Joyce!

Oh I missed all of you also so badly! I have the Internet but to go to forums like these I get that spinning wheel forever and it times out.

I'm so very happy you haven't forgotten me! I've never forgotten you! If you can, PM your email notifications so I can email you all. My email works a little but in Brasov the email can be dotty but it's better than the forums! Please keep to touch with me!


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 28, 2015)

What a surprise!!  So glad you are taking the time to update us on all your news.!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 28, 2015)

bethzaring said:


> What a surprise!!  So glad you are taking the time to update us on all your news.!



Were you not the one who was building a home? Was it as you expected?

~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm tired, we will watch a movie and I will go to bed. I will see all of you tomorrow!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Cat!  Welcome back - if only for a short while.  Congratulations on the new little addition to your family!  It sounds like life has been wonderful for you since we last heard from you.  Enjoy your time with CatLady - I'm sure she's thrilled to have you visiting her!   

Hoping for a nice smooth transition in selling your Auntie's home.  Glad to hear she's doing well, too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 28, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Hi Cat!  Welcome back - if only for a short while.  Congratulations on the new little addition to your family!  It sounds like life has been wonderful for you since we last heard from you.  Enjoy your time with CatLady - I'm sure she's thrilled to have you visiting her!
> 
> Hoping for a nice smooth transition in selling your Auntie's home.  Glad to hear she's doing well, too.



Ditto!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello Cat!!!

Missed you very much.  So good to hear of your adventures, new family members and the Catina II.

Shrek and I had our own adventure, we have moved to Wyoming and are buying a house.

Hi Uncle Nicu, nice to meet you!!  Take care of our Cat, Carl and Anna, please!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 29, 2015)

Good to see you Cat. I'm glad to hear that things are going well and that you have a daughter.

Bummer about the internet. It would be so nice if you could stay in touch with us from Romania.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Sep 30, 2015)

Well, this is nice. I see Cat's back to her old bossy self!

First, she bought Lilly a singing rabbit. Geez!! I swear that rabbit's singing, "Gimme a flea, gimme a flea..." we can't figure out what the dang thing is singing. Cat has jet lag or some weird Romanian ailment that keeps her up at night so she played with Lilly with that dang rabbit intil four am when finally Nicu and I had had enough and yelled at her.

Hubby fled to the couch. He said he's taking his chances with eight cats pouncing on him.

I get up this morning, stagger out to the kitchen, and the dang kitchen is rearranged. I go to the coffeemaker; it's a toaster now. The coffeemaker is on the opposite side by the refigerator. Don't ask me where the indoor grill is. Cat comes out of the bathroom after her shower and says proudly, "This is better, yes?"

No, but I'm not a morning person and killing Romanians doesn't look good on a resume.

Okay. I can deal with this. I go on a witch hunt for the coffee. She says, "I put the coffee with the tea on the shelves. It's better this way, yes?"

I glare at her. "Not really, but I'll live."

I open the cabinet for coffee mugs...there are the plates. "Oh, I changed that too. Your kitchen is so disorganized! You must have help here, yes?"

One more 'yes' and I'm going to see if she fits in her rental car trunk. I've had three hours' sleep, the kitchen is unrecognizeable, that dang singing rabbit is still fascinating my dog, I'm trying to scratch up breakfast...I open the refrigerator.

Oh dear. Okay, we have a diabetic cat. In the butter bin was...WAS...Isis's needle and insulin. Butter is stored in a plastic closed container on a door shelf. We know where it is. She put the needle and insulin IN the plastic container, freed the butter from its confines, and put the butter in the butter bin.

"That's where butter belongs! You are so disorganized, yes?"

Maybe, according to Cat and Martha Stewart. I'm getting annoyed now and thinking of duct-taping her to the ceiling fan and turning it on high while I fix the kitchen.

I go out to the freezer in the garage...and the cat boxes have been moved! She decided  hubby's tool chest would look better under the food and water platform.

Okay...no problem. I love her...she's only here for a short time...

Then I open the freezer. Ohhhhh dear...this kid's been pretty busy. I finally find the country ham and the croissants. I have no idea where the steaks are. 

Then she says, all bright and chirpy, "I fixed everything well, yes?"

I'm thinking...I'll fix HER....

So I did. I told her she couldn't post here until I got home from my late shift at Walmart and I got to say it first!!

Anyway, she's been chomping at the bit to post to y'all. She decided she likes my Toshiba laptop, so I'll sign off here, see if I can find the toilet paper and turn this over to Cat.

LOL!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Cat! You sure have been a busy girl in the time you were gone! I'm so happy for you that everything is working out so well. It's also a blessing that so many things are wonderful with all your family members and that your dear Auntie is feeling fine now that she is back on homeland soil.

Take care! Looking forward to more posts from you while you're in the US.

***********

Edit: Since I didn't preview my post, I missed your little rant, *CCL*. Seems like Cat has been busy not only since she was gone, but definitely has been busier now that she's back. Hope you don't kill her before she heads back to Romania.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 30, 2015)

She is so funny! But I think she likes the changes! I think this will work much better for her, yes?

Nicu and I spent all day packing the things I am keeping from Stela's home and tomorrow we go to the real estate lawyer and set the sale. Nicu hired a shipping company and they will come Thursday to receive everything. I am keeping the heirlooms and the Romanian furniture for our home. All the American things can stay here and we have made a very good price for her home.

I look back on those days! All of you kept me company all through of the best and worst of the times. My lair was my haven and my computer was my release to feelings. We laughed and we cried, and I learned to cook good foods and I broke up with Carl once. I'm so very glad we became together again! 

The nice people who are renting our home are wishing to buy it and I'm so glad for this! They are nice people. I cried a little at thinking of selling but I know this is of the best. I promised Aunty the money of the sale we will save for Anna's college one day. She is quite happy of this!

Uncle Nicu and I are very happy we must not pay for a hotel! Joyce, she said I could use her name because you know her, is a good hostess! Her guest room has the double bed of it but she rented a twin bed temporarily and put it in there for us. I let Uncle have the double bed, he has a bad back and maybe needs more room than I! She has a nice little house and she just got a new roof and it looks very nice of the outside and inside. I love to cook with her. I wish I could bring her and her husband home to us! 

Our pets, Misty, Kali, and Azia are well and happy too! Anna loves them! She loves also the German Shepards Mamma has as well as Aunty Ileana's Corgis. We also gained a boat cat! One of the crew brought a kitten aboard this season and he takes care of her at first but we all take care of her. Her name is Brea, she's a little calico and she goes home with her owner on the off season. She likes to do bunking in with whoever the crew is who is off duty and sleeping, and she is quite spoilt. Gizzi gives her tuna and a fish sometimes when he thinks we're not looking but we know. Ha!

When Anna becomes old enough, we want to teach her of the boat. She's too little now and we must address the prosthetic and the walking and other things first, but we have the time. She will be the one to inherit of all the businesses and we plan to be of introducing her to the things gradually as she becomes older. In time perhaps, we might adopt another but right now we won't. We will have to see and recognize about Anna first. It's certainly never a bad thing to be an only child of parents, yes?

I have my Joy at home. Gwen shipped it for me and she is the only Ford C-max hybrid I think ever in Romania. Joy gets many looks and questions! Joyce said forget of renting a car and just to use hers. I take her to work and pick her up in her nice Subaru. Those are very nice! Hers is very old but it looks new and it's so nice! I never drove a Subaru, those are good!

So yes, we are having a good time! I will be at my home continuing to packing and we just come in here for the meals Joyce made us. There's always breakfast what she makes for us, she has lots of different breads and meats and cheeses and soups for us for lunch and she made her beef pot roast tonight for us to have tomorrow as she works late. We will in most likely working on more packing tomorrow as we are not quite finished and we must get through for the shippers on Thursday.

I will be here as much as I can! Joyce gave me fully the access to her computers, and I promise to be here very much as I can! 

I miss you all! Please remember to invite me to your emails so we can stay to touch!

With all my love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh Cat, my heart is about to explode with love for you, Carl and your newest family member. I am not surprised that you would adopt a little one that no one else would want. Anna is so fortunate to have you and Carl as parents along with everyone else in the family. That is one little girl that will grow up knowing how loved she is. Just like you did. 

Remember the shame you felt about being adopted? Well, we sure cleansed your mind of that nonsense. Being adopted is the very best that can happen to a child. An adopted child is a chosen child to be loved. Just please let her know that her pseudo grandmother is already in love with her. Give her a big hug and kiss for me. I wish I could do it in person. 

Did Joyce know you were coming? If she did, she sure kept it a big secret from us. 

It is so good to hear from you and all the good news you bring. 

We all love you Cat. God Bless you and your families. Carl's and yours. Give Mama a big Hello from me. 

Adele


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 30, 2015)

CatPat said:


> Were you not the one who was building a home? Was it as you expected?
> 
> ~Cat


 

That would be me.  And many unexpected things happened while building the house.  Like finding a life partner when neither of us was looking for one!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Oct 1, 2015)

Okay. The deal is, I post first...

I shot the singing rabbit.

We took the rental car back since she uses my car and yes, she fits in the trunk.

I put the coffeemaker back where I can find it without a dog and a cane. I located the indoor grill. Don't ask.

Nobody puts steaks in an upright freezer's doors. I don't care you are.

I switched the tool chest and the cat boxes back to where they were. Nobody likes having their bathroom moved.

I came home today and the toilet paper was NOT where I left it this morning. This could cause widespread panic and possible domestic disharmony. I moved it back.

There is a PINK tablecloth on our deck table. That sucker's history the minute she's gone.

When she picked me up from work this evening in my car, the dang thing was clean. The neighbors are starting to talk.

I made enough pot roast to feed an army. It's gone. The dog's and cats' treat bowls smelled suspiciously of beef broth. We had a conversation.

I found a cat *on the kitchen table*. Cat and Nicu thought it was hilarious. Hubby and I are rethinking our decision to let these two live.

LOL!


----------



## Addie (Oct 1, 2015)

Just think of them as family. And you know every family has their quirks. 

Time for my shower and bed. I will be thinking of you and Cat along with Nicu. Aren't you glad you have company?


----------



## CatPat (Oct 1, 2015)

She is so very funny! I got a headache today and came here to rest for a time and Nicu wished for a nap also. Her husband was to work, and for some minutes, Nicu and I spoke of her generosity. We do like her house so very much! It is much smaller than the one they had when they were our neighbors but it's very nice! She left a papers of a story she had written about this house. She gave me permission to post it, for it is written so nicely it made me cry a little. I didn't know she could write so well!

Joyce knew I was coming to here last month. She offered her home to us, and that was so very nice! I told her not to speak of this to anyone and she said she was fearing she'd  receive death threats if you knew she was keeping a secret! Ha! I told her people here aren't mean!

She is very glad I am of here. We are having long nice talks! She knows so much of life and is much like Mamma but is not so judgemental. But she's not my Mamma, she is my other Aunty. 

She's not to work tomorrow and we will be finished by the afternoon and have everything in the shipper's truck. I am so tired! Joyce said we will relax tomorrow afternoon and evening, watch movies and eat snacks. I will like that very much! She will make our dinner tomorrow.

I am so happy to see everyone here! Thank you everyone, for your sweet kindesses to me and your well wishes! I'm very happy! I have everything I would ever want! I have a lovely home, a fine husband, a darling daughter, family, friends, and an economy of making a living to carry on with taking care of my family and friends! But I miss America too! Joyce says we must come back for visiting also! We will!

I was gone too long. I love being a mother, a wife, a businesslady, a boat owner but it's nice to spend time here! I miss my family but I call them very much, every day, so it's not bad, yes? Sometimes it's good to go away for some days. I wish America weren't so very, very far away.

I will post Joyce's house story for you. You must read this! Isn't it very odd sometimes you don't know things about the people of your life? I will post it and I shall be back with more news!

With love to everyone,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 1, 2015)

Diary Of A House

July 2013

The people who lived in me are gone. Now I don't know what will happen to me. My carpets are filthy, my walls are coated with a nasty mess, my wallpaper is torn, no one took care of me and even my owners don't want me any more. I could be a strong shelter for a nice family if only somebody would care, but no one does. My house friend next door has been left alone even before I was and she is real sad like I am. All we do these long summer nights is talk about how wonderful we could be if only someone would care.
Are we going to be torn down? Left to fall down? Will no one ever care about us and fix us?
Only time will tell. But so far this has been a long summer.

August 2013

No one has seen me. There's trash and junk in me and in the yard I was built into. My next door friend is sadder as the days go by, for once she was shelter to a little family. There's big weeds now in her yard, but at least someone is mowing mine. I don't know what to make of this...for twenty years I provided warmth and shelter to people. My days can't be over, not yet. There are houses not as well-built as I that have stood for 100 years, but no one wants me. I have possibilities, but I can't do anything myself, I need people to help me. But no one would want an ugly house like me. All my other house friends on the street look nice and have people in them because they are pretty. It's just not fair, and I guess I'll never know the joy of hearing laughter within my walls or love in my rooms again.
I don't want to give up hope, but I don't want to hope too much either. I have a realtor's lock on my door now, which means I'm for sale. But who would want me?

September 2013

A few people stopped by to look at me, but they didn't like me. I knew it. I'm too dirty and nasty for nice people to want. My house friend next door, I fear, has been abandoned...she doesn't have a realtor's lock on her door and no one at all has been to visit her. She is very despondent these days, and I am doing my best to keep us both going but I don't know how much longer I can hold out. The nights are starting to get a bit longer and the days are getting shorter, and winter is coming soon. No one will want to work on me in winter and no one will move into me the way I am now.
I talked with my friend Maple Tree in my front yard, she is sad too. She has very climbable branches but no one visits her either, not even the little girls down the street any more.
I am trying hard to keep hope, but hope is quickly fading as the nights grow longer. We sit here and watch people come in and out of our other friends on the street; we see the lights on in them at night and we see those people loving our friends and taking care of them. With each dawn we hold our breath and pray someone will see us and wonder at us, maybe ask questions, maybe...
I keep thinking and hoping maybe tomorrow, for tomorrow has to come sometime, doesn't it?

October 2013

A couple more people have seen me this month, and of course they don't want me. One couple, a funny-looking redheaded lady and a tall bald guy came by and my little heart was broken because I liked them but they didn't like me. They didn't come in, just peeked in my windows, but for some reason I was very disappointed. They even wondered at my friend next door, but they went away and I didn't see them again. I'll never see them again, they're just like everyone else I guess. My house friend is becoming fatalistic, believing we'll never be lived in. I keep feeling like that's just not possible, and I try to tell her, but she is so far into despair and hopelessness everything I say nowadays has little or no effect. Some days she is very withdrawn and won't talk to me at all, so I whisper to Maple Tree, who sighs as she sheds her leaves for someone to climb her. The lady next door has kept my yard mowed but still, I look as forlorn and unwanted as anything possibly could. No one has even come to take out any trash.
The nights are getting cold now, and little Maple Tree shivers in the wind, for she is as lonely as I. We will all have to make it together alone through the coming winter; perhaps with Spring there will be renewed hope.

November 2013

Dare I hope? That couple came back, this time with a new realtor I hadn't seen before and a nice-looking dark-haired lady with twinkling eyes and a sweet smile. They went all through me!! The dark-haired lady, Donna, kept saying what a good house I could be...and that they should put a bid in on me. The problem is, somebody was here a week before with another realtor who said they would put a bid in too, but I really want these people. At least they came back. I don't know what's going to happen, but I have new hope. Now two people want me, at least I think they do, and even my friend next door perked up and is more talkative now. Maple Tree says she has a good feeling, so I don't know what's in store for me now. I figure if 2 people wanted to buy me, one of them might get me...after all, this is better than nothing. Maple Tree liked the people who came back, and so did my friend. 
The redhead and her husband  came back again, looking at me several times. They seem very interested in measuring my back yard. They were talking about things like trees and bushes and a pond...maybe they're really interested in my possibilities. I wish I could talk! I would have told them about how promising I am with a little help, but all I could do is stand tall and proud for them with hope in my heart. The nights are longer and colder, and I do so need someone to keep me warm inside.
I look to each dawn with eagerness; maybe they will come.

December 2013

To say this has been the best time of my little life would be an understatement. That couple bought me! Their names are Justin and Joyce. The first thing they all did was tear me up and clean me up inside! All the nastiness and filth is gone! I now have a brand-new kitchen (complete with a dishwasher and all new appliances) with new paint, vinyl, and carpet. I got new windows, I look beautiful. Still a little work to do, but Justin and Joyce are working on me now and they laugh and they love me. Everybody comes over, and once again I have life! My friend next door is happier now, because Donna looked at her too and said she could be easily fixed up. I have 5 cats and a dog here too. Maple Tree is happy, Joyce climbed her and said she was perfect for sitting on a branch and reading, and Justin climbed her too and put up a bird feeder. There are bulbs planted around the mailbox, all of the trash is out, I got a new shed, and I am warm at night now! 
They moved all their things in on December 22. I have a piano in my living room too. They work a lot but they keep me warm and those cats and the dog play with each other and keep me company when Justin and Joyce are away working. Lots of people have been in and out doing things to me and the other houses on the street are quite interested in all the activity.
But the most exciting thing is, these people love me and they are taking care of me. This was really worth all that time I felt alone and unwanted. Somebody heard my prayers, and soon someone will come to my friend next door. I have told her it will happen...and it will, I know. She saw what happened to me, and now she believes it will happen to her too.
I am complete.

January 2014

They're still doing more things to me! And they keep me clean and tidy... and are finishing even my garage. They still have things to move in from a storage space that will make me look even better inside, and the best news is the owner of my friend next door is going to start working on her too! I am very proud now, I'm the best house on the street and everybody knows it. I even have a name: Fountain Place, because I'm the only house on the block with a fountain on the front deck! I am so proud. I hear them planning things for me and I can hardly wait. Every day is an adventure and every night I protect them. Justin works on his truck in the garage now, and the dog loves my big back yard. They take lots of pictures of me and show them to their friends. My friend next door is much happier these days, and we have lots to talk about now. Maple Tree is always full of birds now that she has a nice bird feeder on her, and she is looking forward to having Joyce climb up in her and read in the Spring.
These new residents are funny people. They hug a lot and laugh, and dote on their pets. They find ways to make me prettier and seem to have fun doing it.
And they're going to be with me for a long, long time. I will make sure of that and I will never let them down.

February 2015

I am sorry, dear Diary, but I don’t have time to write much any more. My little family is so busy! Joyce is writing books about cats, Justin has a computer building and repair business, they are both working fulltime, and it’s taking everything I have to look after them. In the spring and summer, my yard is full of color, I kept out the winds and the rain and the ice and snow and I am so happy.  My house friend next door was sold in July 2014 to a sweet young family with two little children, two dogs and a cat, and she is the happiest I have ever seen her. We are so lucky!
I will have to say good-bye again for a while. I have so much to do here and my job has really only just begun. I don’t know what the future holds for my little family here, but I plan to keep on protecting them and holding them close within me no matter what. What I do know is that life is, indeed, good!

With love,
Fountain Place

I love this! I saw the pictures of before and now! Joyce said always that homes are very, very special. I never thought of a building to have the feelings of this! I don't think so very much, but if a home could speak, this home could.

I thought this was wonderful!

~Cat


----------



## Addie (Oct 1, 2015)

What a lovely piece. Who knew Joyce could write such a beautiful story. 

Cat you have had such a profound effect on every member here that got to know you. I think I am safe when I say that we were all sad when you left to go home to Romania. But the happiest moment for all of us was when you became an American Citizen. We all were so proud of you.

I have one request for you though. Please finish your education. It doesn't matter where, just get that diploma so you can hang it on the wall for Anna to see. It will be something for her to strive for in her adult life. And it wouldn't hurt to have Carl do the same.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you, Addie. This house was truly horrendous. I write a lot of dumb stuff like this. Cat wanted to post it because she's selling a house that's dear to her, and she is in our home now.

She's stolen my new Toshiba and she's typing her head off. She and Nicu want to stay longer and I said, "No way!! Get OUT!"

And if you believe that, I got a bridge in Brooklyn for sale.

Oh....I just peeked. You all are in for some more great news!!

My goodness, I love this brilliant, charming, loving little lady. She cleaned the litterboxes, polished the piano, and made me sit on my tail this afternoon. I made her favorite dinner for her, stir-fry sausage and peppers. After dinner, we went to the new Asheville Outlets and raided the Vera Bradley outlet.

When she was at the kitchen outlet, I snuck back to Vera Bradley and she has a little surprise under her pillow. LOL! She'll see this and go nuts....just watch!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 2, 2015)

We will finish the educations. That is very nice of you to say! I was sad to leave to go home also but I was needed and Aunty wanted to go also. She didn't want to die in America.

I miss everyone here! We asked Joyce if we could stay longer and she said we could stay as long as we wish. I spoke to Carl and he agreed that if I wanted to stay and see some more friends I could. Mamma said, "Stay for a month or two, Cat. That way I mustn't fight with you for Anna!"

Mamma loves being a grandmother. When we travelled to Bucharesti to receive Anna, she drove her own car behind us with Nicu. Papa was in Poland on his business and he was so very disappointed we received the call while he was away. We had to sign the final papers of her adoption and have her last check ins with the doctors to clear of her leaving. The lady put Anna in Carl's arms for the final time and he began to cry! He looked at me and said, "Oh my God, Cat, she's ours, she's really ours, oh my God!"

Then Mamma started giggling and I saw to her hugging Nicu for he was crying also! I was signing the last of the papers and I told Carl to stop the pigging of Anna and give her to Nicu. Carl looked at Nicu with that funny face when he's joking, and he said, "Hell no. Rina told me when she put you in his arms the first time, he didn't want to give you back! We'll never see her again!" It was so funny! But he did put Anna in Nicu's arms. 

We stayed the night on January 4 in a nice hotel Nicu got for us, and he gave Carl and me presents for becoming of parents! He gave Carl a very nice gold American ring that says Dad on it, and he gave me a beautiful gold American Mom ring with a tiny sapphire in the O for Anna's birthstone. He said he bought these on the Amazon website for he knew we would receive her! I have it on my right hand, and Carl also has his there also. 

There became a bad snowstorm that night. Nicu took us all to a very nice restaurant. It was very bad coming out so Nicu took Mamma's car to a store and bought us a lot of food we could use for the microwave in the suites. It was very lucky he did! He bought baby food and her spoons and more diapers and wipes. We didn't come home until the 7 January for the storm was bad and Mamma doesn't like to drive in such snow.

Oh! I remember that as if it were of yesterday! We came home and we have a beautiful nursery to attached to our room and a different bathroom Mamma and Papa built on of the house for us. The first night and so very, very nights after, we put her crib in our bedroom. Anna was sleeping of the nights but we just wanted to be so close of her. She is in the nursery now.

I wake up at nights and for some moments, go quietly to the nursery just to look at her. She is the most beautiful child in the world! I don't mean to be offensive to anyone because all children are beautiful, yes? I mean that she is the most beautiful child to me! Mamma and Joyce say all mothers feel of this. I slipped from bed one night to go look at her and turned of round, and Carl was there! He said he had been slipping from bed to just look at her also!

I'm so glad I'm staying more! I have so much more to share of all my friends here! I love you all so much!

With very much love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Oct 2, 2015)

I am so glad you received Anna as a tiny infant. You and Carl were able to experience all the joys of being a parent from the beginning. Sometimes a person can get so overwhelmed with love and emotion for a newborn baby, that it does bring tears to the eyes. I am not surprised that either one of you felt so much love in your hearts for your child. Just like your Mama and Papa did for you. 

There is something special about being a grandmother. And your Mama has found that something special. 

Cat, it sounds like you and Carl are ecstatically happy. And I can't blame you. I hope you both keep it going for many, many years. And Anna will be the most fortunate child. She will grow up surrounded by love.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 3, 2015)

I shall be staying until Tuesday! The time difference is hard for Nicu. He needs more relaxing before he takes me home.

Joyce left a letter and a Vera Bradley address book and a matching wallet under my pillow! I an unable to say what the note is, for it was personal and made me have happy tears! She talked about life, children, marriage, family and faith. I shall keep it forever! The address book has a partition for emails where I shall write down your email addresses. Please make sure I have of these before the next Monday night!

I don't want to leave her so very soon, and we are so grateful she is happy for us to stay! I'm ashamed to say perhaps I didn't know her well before when I lived here. But she's funny, she writes funny and nice things, she still loves cooking, but I did see she is  often tired from work and her back hurts her. I knew she was a great musician for she taught me to play the guitar. We've been playing much music! She sings well also and I do also!

Uncle Nicu and Justin play the games and watch movies. Justin is very nice. He looks very much better from when he was ill and he has much movement now and more weight upon him. Joyce showed me how to give the diabetes cat, Isis, her shot and I am very good with this!

I am awkward of using her computers when they are away. Computers are so very personal, yes? But she said I could say anything to all of you which I want and she said her life is an open book here. I have never heard of that description before. It means she has no secrets from anyone! The only secret she kept was of my arrival and I made her to be hushed about these. I did look at some of her files today to read more of her stories. You must let her post these! 

She said she did post them in the political forum of another site but I think they don't appreciate of this. Then she posted on a writer's forum and they were very mean to her so she left. She's now at her desktop computer working on another story about her dog who chased a cat up a tree until the dog forgot she couldn't climb trees and hung on desperation onto a branch until Justin picked the dog up off the branch and put her on the ground! Ha!

I talked to Carl, Anna, and Mamma tonight. They are well and fit! Little tiny children are very hard to understand on the phone! Everyone says hi to everyone here! I understood "Mamma" and "cookie" and "doggy" but that was all from Anna! Ha! We will be teaching her English also and also other languages. With international businesses, it is very important to know many language, yes?

Catina II is in the dry dock for the winter. She needs some minor adjustments and repairs but she will be all ready for the next season! It's hard to be away from Anna but it is part of our economic life and it is imperative of our businesses. 

Anna shall grow with so much love! She will become a strong woman we are sure! We have many plans of her. Her doctors have said she is very normal! There are no signs of the autism or mental problems and she is very well and healthy. She is a loving child for she loves to hug and to be hugged and she is very happy. She isn't spoiled, for she has simple toys, many of them are hand made. Joyce and Mamma both said, "Give her everything she needs but not everything she wants." And discipline is also important! Joyce cautioned me of this. She said, "If you don't start bad habits, you won't have to fix bad habits later." My family believes this same form. I remember some very bad habits of my classmates which made them to not always be nice. Uck! This can not happen of Anna! She will be a fine woman and we shall be very sure of this. 

I must answer PMs. Thank you all so very much for your PMs! I cannot say of their contents but all of you are so kind! I will be back. Joyce may be back also.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 3, 2015)

Cat, I'm so happy to read your news, and especially about your adoption of Anna. Thank you for sharing that. I won't offer any advice, as you certainly have your life under control without it.


----------



## Addie (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh Cat, I am so glad Little Anna will be multi lingual. I have three grandchildren who speak two languages. Pirate's former wife comes from Italy. And one of her parents comes from Naples and the other from Sicily. So his two boys speak two different dialects of Italian along with English. And Poo's child speaks Albanian and English. 

Sounds like Anna is going to be and do just fine. She has two very loving parents and grandparents that dote on her every chance they get.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Oct 3, 2015)

Um...I think she's a little overwhelmed. Apparently you folks have sent some very caring, loving, supporting, and encouraging PMs. She does love you all!

God bless you all! I think it's exactly what she needed. I'm glad they're staying. Cat's right of course....I was very preoccupied with my husband's illness when she lived here. Then we moved; Cat and I visited of course, but for some reason this trip is all kinds of different. I kinda thought this would be different. It is.

Good heavens, she left as a young but very determined lady, and now she's back as a strong, confidant wife, mother, and businesswoman. Holy cow. I know some young people her age who are nowhere near her character. 

I'm flattered by her portrayal of me. With all the joking I did on this thread, you all know it's all in fun. Sure, she rearranged half the house and I was ready to sell her on Ebay to a good home, but she did it out of kindness.

I'd never give up any minute I have with her. That's why I told her and Nicu to stay as long as they want! Nicu's having some difficulty with the time difference as Cat said. His back's bad like mine is. And I'm a selfish broad; I'd love to have more time with them!

I'm afraid when they leave on Tuesday, I'll be a bawling mess and y'all will have to put up with my whining. I'll try to make it easy; I'll try not to complain too much. Plus, she has to come back for the closing on the house LOL!

I'm loving this time with her and I know y'all are too. Keep rolling, Cat!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh silly!

You shall be happy to be the rid of me when you discover I also have sold you upon Ebay. I received a very nice price upon you and also the buyer added a very nice Porshe sports car also. The man has 200 cats and he is in need of one who is very good of cleaning cat litterboxes. You will be shipped on Tuesday and your husband is very happy of the price. He will need of you to return of weekends for to do the laundry and for to clean this house and cook and freeze the cooking.

You will become very proud of being of demand, yes? Ha!

Do not be sad of my leaving. You are very kind and when I arrive again, I will try to bring Carl and Anna. We will speak of this.

Love
~Cat


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Oct 3, 2015)

CatPat said:


> Oh silly!
> 
> You shall be happy to be the rid of me when you discover I also have sold you upon Ebay. I received a very nice price upon you and also the buyer added a very nice Porshe sports car also. The man has 200 cats and he is in need of one who is very good of cleaning cat litterboxes. You will be shipped on Tuesday and your husband is very happy of the price. He will need of you to return of weekends for to do the laundry and for to clean this house and cook and freeze the cooking.
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm so thrilled I could issue a press release.

I'm going to bed LOL!!

I'd love to see Carl and little Anna!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 3, 2015)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Oh, I'm so thrilled I could issue a press release.
> 
> I'm going to bed LOL!!
> 
> I'd love to see Carl and little Anna!



I think I must go to bed also!

Good night!

~Cat


----------



## Addie (Oct 3, 2015)

CatPat said:


> I think I must go to bed also!
> 
> Good night!
> 
> ~Cat



Good night to all of you. Have you looked at the clock?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2015)

I think I need to go to bed too!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 4, 2015)

Addie said:


> Good night to all of you. Have you looked at the clock?



No. We don't look of clocks here. Joyce doesn't want to know how late she will be to work. Ha!

I have been snoopering! I found Joyce's writings files here on her computer. It is well, she gave me permission to look and read and print. I have been doing this for many hours! I have nearly an inch of papers of copying! I was thinking to wonder, so I came here and found some of her posts.

She really is very funny also to here! She posted a picture of her cat inside of the crockpot and Ogress called it kitten teriyaki! Ha! Joyce found me looking at the post and she said, "Korea's not the only country with different white meat. You have a lot to learn, kid." 

I tried to cover up my tears from packing Stela's furniture and belongings but I didn't fool her. She really didn't say so much. She would only walk by me and touch my arm or shoulder and whisper things like, "It's going to be okay, Cat. These are growing pains." Or, "You're doing the right thing, and I'm proud of you." Or, "There's nothing wrong with crying. Tears tell God what's really in your heart." 

One special article caught my eyesight. It's called "Tribute to L... T...." I'll just say LT. LT passed away two years ago and Joyce dressed up in her Army formal uniforms and went to his funeral. LT was a door greeter of where Joyce works of Walmart. They became good friends, then he died of the cancer. She was asked to talk of him at his funeral and she gave me permission to share of the speech she made. She printed it for his wife and gave it to her. I'll post it quickly after this.

I talked to my family in the afternoon and they are well! Carl said Anna missed me! I miss her! Oh I miss them all! But it's nice to be here! It's so very confusing! Gwen and I went to a collection of very nice shops and to lunch again at a place called Hickory Tavern. I found nice gifts for my family and the lunch was so very nice! 

The rain is so very bad here, there are floods in some of the streets. Joyce had to make many detours above the floods to get to home, and we were very happy and relieved to see her. Nicu called the Asheville airport to check of the repair to his plane and it has been repaired. A module in the autopilot had failed and he flied the plane manually from Knoxville, Tennessee to here. It was not a long flight but it was an unexpected delay for us.

Nicu's wife misses him also! She is so good and nice! She wished to come with us, but she cannot for her Mamma has bronchitis and she wished to remain with her. She promised to come sometime! I want to bring many people with me next time but we must stay in the hotels for Joyce's house may break at the corners with so many people, yes?

Tommorrow Justin is off of work, and he will take Nicu and me to their church and to a flea market! Joyce will be home early and I shall make dinner for everyone. On Monday, Joyce is off of work, and we shall be fixing foods for to take with us to the plane. We will not arrive to Bucharesti for four days for we must stop for rest. Nicu hasn't his co-pilot, for I am, but we must stop for rest for to keep the laws of flying. We will be stopping to Paris and I love Paris! Nicu has ordered to make a necklace for Mamma for she is a grandmother now and we must receive that also from a jeweller. It is a gold heart with sapphires on the perimeter with Anna's name on the heart. It is lovely!

I shall post Joyce's funeral speech, and we shall be back! She and Justin and Nicu are watching a movie and I'll tell her to post!

With very much love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 4, 2015)

Joyce said it was well to use his name. I do so love this so very much!

Tribute To Leland Thompson

Leland was the kind of man you could always count on for anything, big or small.

He would help me in the Garden Center, even doing my work for me when everyone else stuck me at the register. He understood I couldn't be in two places at one time; however, he managed to pull that off.

He was a great man; he was a Christian who sincerely believed, and his faith was very obvious; he was an inspiration to me when I was weak and needed help just getting through the day.

Leland had a marvelous sense of humor and he truly loved us. He would see me coming, and approach me and say, "I need a hug from a lovely lady." I would say one of two things: "Hang on, let me call your wife," or, "Stay right there, I'll go find one." His hugs were like those of my dear father, and I cherish those hugs today, as I do Dad's hugs. And he always laughed when I said things like that.

He was a true gentleman. I had a terrible arm and shoulder injury that put me out of work for nearly six months, and one evening he saw me hauling heavy trash to the compactor and insisted upon leaving the door and helping me get it into the compactor. He said, "You should not be doing this. Let me help." I was so grateful; I was already hurting and dreaded lifting all this into the compactor.

When Leland spoke of his wife Linda, it was always with love and with the utmost respect for her. I loved the way his eyes would shine and how he smiled when he spoke of her. It was a testament to me of two things: a husband who adored his wife, and how holy is the relationship between husband and wife. He adored you, Linda.

Leland was also brilliant. Extremely smart with loads of common sense that was so refreshing. He and I talked about politics, religion, world events, and pretty much everything that was against the rules, but I didn't care about rules. Neither did he, so neither one of us got in trouble.

He was a great man. I was lucky enough to be in his presence at work for four years, and I sorely miss him. Many of us at Walmart miss him, but we will continue to remember Leland for the kind and caring man he was. He left his handprint on our hearts, and I for one will never forget the friend I had.

Leland, by now you're in Heaven with God and free of pain. Your spirit shines on still for us left behind as we remember you and I thank you for sharing your life with us. I miss you, Leland. But someday, I will see you again, and that thought brings me comfort. Until then, the memory of you will continue to be a source of joy to me for the rest of my days.

Thank you, Leland.


I wish I had known him!
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm staying more!

Poor Uncle Nicu is having of the bad headaches he gets often. Joyce said no we aren't leaving tomorrow and she put him of bed. I called Mamma and Carl and they said it was ok. 

We shall stay until Friday morning. We made many foods today for our trip but these can go to the freezer now.

I love her oven frying chicken! I shall post this recipe. It is so very easy! Tonight she is making her nice lasagne. It's so very nice to be in her harum-scarum kitchen of cooking! 

~Cat


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm having fun, but Nicu has a migraine. I had no idea he was prone to those, but there is no way in Hades he's flying a dang plane tomorrow. I think with age (61), jet lag, packing and shipping...he needs rest.

He's not stepping out of this house until he's rested and the migraine's gone. That is all.

I don't know if y'all know about migraine headaches, but they are HORRIBLE. You feel nauseated, can't eat, can't sleep....the slightest noise sounds like a nuclear explosion, any light brings stabbing pain right into your head.

They can last up to three days. I told both Nicu and Cat they are going nowhere until at least Friday. So......YAY!!

Wooooo....!! I'm happy! I just hate it for Nicu, but I'm good with migraines. He ate some of my soup and held it down. I'm throwing water at him like a hydrant. 

He'll be okay...eventually. I might have to hit him with some chamomile and valerian tea to help him sleep. I'm glad he isn't complaining about the duct tape binding him to the bed or the ether I'm using to knock him out.

It's all good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you for providing tender loving care, I have a rubber mallet you can borrow if need be...


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Oct 5, 2015)

Rubber?

Thanks! I'm thinking sledgehammer and a camping ax, but a rubber mallet might help keep me out of jail....for now. LOL!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 5, 2015)

Ha!

I don't think the sledgehammers and the camping ax or a rubber mellet will work well. Perhaps all we need are those drugs for to put sleep on people. But when they wake up and are very grumpy, then we use the rubber mallets and all to make them behave!

Ha!

~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2015)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Rubber?
> 
> Thanks! I'm thinking sledgehammer and a camping ax, but a rubber mallet might help keep me out of jail....for now. LOL!



Rubber Mallets don't leave marks...

As for sleeping pills my Dear Cat...too easy to get hooked on them.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh I see. The Ogress knows of this, yes? Ha!

I am very sorry to say, Uncle Nicu is now in hospital. It has been a long day and I have made the arrangements to stay much longer. Uncle Nicu's gall bladder became in flames and he is very ill but he shall be ok after the treatments and the surgery. Joyce said to stay as long as we need of this and she is very helpful.
I don't know how long I will be here but it is very nice to be here! I worry of Uncle Nicu. He will come home to here tomorrow but will need much rest and help. 

I spoke to Carl and Mamma and we must stay until he can become well. Mamma wants to come here to her brother and she will arrive tomorrow on a regular airplane. Joyce and Justin are very nice to use their couch bed and give Mamma and me their bedroom so Uncle Nicu can have the guest room to his own self as he can be healing from this. I am so worried of him! Joyce said she would return the bed rental and she said there was no problems of it.
This is a small house but it seems to be very large of the hearts in it. Uncle Nicu is very happy Mamma is coming, and so I also.

~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 9, 2015)

Mamma and Joyce and I in one kitchen will be very fun, yes?

I am very anxious for her to arrive!

~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 9, 2015)

Poor Uncle Nicu, to get so sick while away from home.  Give him our well wishes and prayers, throw in a couple hugs and kisses, too!  Bet it's the first time he got hugs and kisses from an Ogress...


----------



## Addie (Oct 9, 2015)

Cat, I too know of the gall bladder problems. So give my love to Uncle Nicu. Once he gets rid of the pesky gall bladder, he will be one happy camper. 

I chose to keep mine. but have to watch very carefully what I eat. In a way having problems with a GB, can be a good thing. I have cut out about 90% of fats in my diet. And that is good for the weight. 

Tell Mama when she arrives that I think of her often. And now that she is a grandmother, her life is going to get even better. 

My daughter took me clothes shopping yesterday. Six tops, five pairs of slacks, some bath dusting powder, (Elizabeth Taylor's Passion. She also bought me a Fall jacket. The one I have been wearing this year is about three sizes too big for me. It fit just fine last year. Now I have to go on the hunt for black shoes. Size 5EE. And they have to be flat. I am sure there is a pair for me on the Internet. 

I am so sorry to hear that Uncle Nicu is sick, but so glad you are going to be sticking around for a while. Love to Mama and Uncle Nicu.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you all! He will be in hospital until Monday, for he developed of an infection. Uccckk!!

Mamma's here now, and she is commanding the issues. Our hosts here have forbidden hotel rooms, for they said we need the access of the kitchen. They are correct!

Uncle Nicu's temperature is falling, and this is very good news, yes? 

Mamma and Joyce made pumpkin bread today and we took some to Uncle Nicu. He was hungry today! This is very good! He feels a little better today. 

Joyce is going to vacation of work Monday to help us with Uncle Nicu. It was very funny how she received the vacation! Her manager owed her a favor of some sort, and Joyce went to him and told him of needing eight days off for an uncle. He asked whose uncle, and she said, "An uncle. Now, do I get the time off or do we need to have a conversation?"

HA! She received her vacation very fast!

Joyce is staying up tonight making her very nice chicken soup for Uncle Nicu and I am helping her. He does not have of any diet rules except of fat but he must have many fluids as water and juice. Mamma is tired and has been to bed a long time since now.

I miss Carl and our baby Anna! Oh, it is so hard to be away of them, yes? But when there are family, there are sicknesses and things which must take us from them. It is only for a small time. We must get Uncle Nicu to be well! Joyce gives us of her car and only asks to be taken and brought from work. I make sure it has much gasoline in it for her. 

Uncle Nicu does not know very much of American celebrities. A lady with a magazine trolley gave him some magazines this morning. He read some, and when we were visiting of him, he said, "Who are these ********** Kardashians?" (A Romanian cursing word, which is not very nice). Joyce told us this evening, "Don't let him read that garbage." She gave us a nice book about World War 2 to take to him tomorrow. Ha!

They have so very many nice books here! Mamma wants to look through their books tomorrow, but I have done this already. Also, so many recipe books! And very many cat and dog books! I am reading one now entitled "All My Patients Are Under The Bed." It's by Dr. Louis J. Camuti who was a cat doctor and performed of house calls. It is very funny!

Uncle Nicu will have very much to read while he is recovering! I shall give him hugs and kisses from my Ogress! I shall show him what an Ogress is if he has forgotten. And thank you so very much, Addie also! Yes, he must eat carefully I think. For the short term, yes, we must be careful. I'm so very glad you have received nice new clothes! New clothes are so very nice!

Mamma brought extra clothes for me for staying longer. I had not packed very much. I have commanded Joyce's Hello Kitty robe! Ha! Justin does the laundry in this home. He is the king of the laundry and of the dishwasher. He's very funny! He promised me for letting me use the ridden lawnmower also! That will be fun!

I must go now. I love you all! Thank you for your very kind messages! I shall post tomorrow! Good night!

~Cat


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Oct 10, 2015)

Phew....out of six computers in this house, 5 are updating so I had to throw Cat off.

Rina's a joy, to say the least. I didn't know her well, but I'm guessing that's gonna change. I didn't want them all in a hotel room dealing with Nicu all alone. We made room...heck, Justin and I are Army folks....we know how to adapt LOL!

From what Rina said, it looks like Nicu will be here for at least a week or two. Maybe more. He's got to get cleared to fly before he can leave. I don't know. We don't care. We'll just hang in and go with it. 

Cat's been really super-strong about Nicu. She a whole lot like her Mom. Oh....I've just been informed that Rina is MammaCat here. Gaaaaahhhhhh....my bad! Nobody tells me anything.

Just letting y'all know we're in for the long haul. Soup's almost ready, I'm dead on my feet, see ya later!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 10, 2015)

Good to know the Uncle Nicu has so many to help him recover.  Love to all!  Hello MammaCat!


----------



## Addie (Oct 10, 2015)

What to expect of American doctors? They will want to see Nicu ten days after he is discharged from the hospital. So he won't get clearance for at least ten days. You also must remember to ask for a copy of his *complete*medical record so he can give it to his doctor back home. It contains very important information that his own doctor needs to know.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks, Addie, I'll tell her. She'll see this tomorrow anyhoo.

Cat and MammaCat are worn slap out. They're zonked out, bless their hearts. Nicu's better today as well, so he's making progress. 

Joke:

How can you tell Cat is tired?

---When she prefers sleep over hogging the laptop.

The new sleeper sofa is pretty comfy. We just got it in August. Our old couch looked pretty rough after 10 years, but it was used when we got it. This one's awesome! 

And I am going to zonk out too. Long day. Cat asked me to update y'all, and she sends her love. See y'all later!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes, they gave us of all the papers of his condition. We shall be staying until of the closing of Aunty Stela's house in November. Uncle Nicu must see the doctor they assigned of him many times for he is older.

He ate very well tonight! After such a very nice dinner, he wasn't tired and so Joyce brought out her guitar and we sang! We sang many songs, for Mamma knows of these old songs. Then Joyce put a very funny movie on the TV from the computer server. It was of a Monkees movie and she and Mamma knew of them but it was very funny and nice!

It is here, I wish to watch it again! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp21aR0CRd4

She showed us of the tv shows, they are very funny! The music is very nice also, yes?

Uncle Nicu and Mamma are now going to the beds. Joyce and I shall see more of these Monkees TV shows and have pretzels chips and the port wine cheese.

My dear husband and our Anna are doing very well! Anna said something of a cow and I had to remember of it! Ileana sewed her of a stuffed cow, ha! She is trying to speak so very much! Oh! there is something wrong in my heart for to be away from her and also from Carl. 

I know she is well and also Carl is well also. It is a very odd feeling, yes?

I shall be back later! I love you all!

~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2015)

It is well.

~Cat


----------



## Addie (Oct 15, 2015)

CatPat said:


> It is well.
> 
> ~Cat



Of course your heart aches to see your Little Anna and your Carl. That is how it is supposed to be. Your heart is full of love for the both of them. 

Have you Skyped with them at all? Ask Joyce about doing Skype with them. It will help with that ache in your heart. 

Love Mama Addie


----------



## CatPat (Oct 17, 2015)

No, I call them and Carl sends me the pictures of her of my iPhone and even of videos!

But Justin has found a way of making me be here from Brasov! He has built a server!

~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 18, 2015)

Justin is brilliant!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 18, 2015)

CatPat said:


> But Justin has found a way of making me be here from Brasov! He has built a server!
> 
> ~Cat



Curious - how will a server here in the United States enable you to access the Internet from Brasov? Are you going to take it back with you? 

You would still have to connect it to the Internet there in Romania. I'm wondering if a server built in the United States would work in a non-English-speaking country. The software would be in a different language. 

I did a search for "Internet access in Romania" and this was the second result: http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-romanias-internet-is-so-much-faster-than-americas



> America’s internet speeds are far from the best in the world. Much of Asia and Europe enjoy much faster—and in many cases cheaper—internet than we do. Including Romania.



Curious why you have trouble with the Internet in Romania.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 18, 2015)

The rural areas in mountains are difficult for Internet. We have it on the dial up.

~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 18, 2015)

CatPat said:


> The rural areas in mountains are difficult for Internet. We have it on the dial up.
> 
> ~Cat



Oh, I thought you lived in Brasov and Constanta. 

So how do you expect the server will help?


----------



## CatPat (Oct 18, 2015)

I live outside of Brasov, it is the closest town of us. I am in Constanta of the fishing season but there I am on Catina II.

The server has of a web address and Laki will be trying to do this next week. I find of searching well but forums just spin and spin. Uck!

~Cat


----------

